# Lots of new goodies



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Dropped in to see the O Man yesterday and :doublesho talk about some great new gear!!

I'll leave him to tell you as & when but f**k me I saw pads & mitts galore   (and better still (for the wallet & my knackers) managed not to buy anything - too much like a sweet shop that C&S place.....)


----------

